# Dixie and Cobb members



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

Guys we know you have a great club and I know Steve personally and know he is a great guy who runs a club that I may be joining myself, but the in fighting between a couple of members is finished here on the open forums.

If you have ANY issues with another member please keep it to PM's and/or email.  You are doing nothing but hurting your club's rep and are not helping our the forums at all.

Feel free to PM me with questions.

Jim


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 7, 2004)

*Suits Me, Jim - THANKS*

I Never Wanted It To Begin With.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Handgunner (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Jim!


----------

